# Three wire Edison bond



## MDave (Dec 22, 2018)

Here is a theory question that I have been thinking about. At a service bond the ground to the neural at the first point of disconnect.
This connection to the ground would come before the transformer at the power pole which is centre tapped and connected to ground.

If there is an imbalance on the neutral would not this bond to the ground rod act as a path to earth and not the centre tap of the pole transformer.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

You forget that the electrons don't want to go to ground, they want to get back to the source, wherever that is. If it's on top of pole they wanna get there, if it's a 3 mile long island in new york they wanna get there, same If it's a dam on the peace river. The easiest path to the source is all that matters.


----------



## MDave (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for reply and yes I was definitely thinking that just wanted to have a answer with out influence to another response.Why didn’t mention it. Confirmed what I was thinking.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

But remember current takes every path back. 
So in your example they bond the transformer also and most of the current flows over the copper. But there is still some small part that flows thru the ground back to the center tap. Think of parallel circuit conductors, one copper one earth which one conducts better. If you get an open neutral wire, current will then try to find its way back thru ground, but it is not the best path but it will make it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> But remember current takes every path back.
> So in your example they bond the transformer also and most of the current flows over the copper. But there is still some small part that flows thru the ground back to the center tap. Think of parallel circuit conductors, one copper one earth which one conducts better. If you get an open neutral wire, current will then try to find its way back thru ground, but it is not the best path but it will make it.


In other words, if all the homes are piped in copper to the street, be careful with the water pipe bond. There may be other situations too.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> In other words, if all the homes are piped in copper to the street, be careful with the water pipe bond. There may be other situations too.


You mean when they turn into underground hot water heaters


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> You mean when they turn into underground hot water heaters


If you mean your neighbor is losing his service neutral & is using your neutral by way of his water bond to your water bond, then YES.


----------

